

How to Interview for Y Combinator - jstreebin
https://www.easypost.com/blog/how-to-interview-for-y-combinator

======
jstreebin
Here's the link to our Show HN. Updating the post momentarily

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4538949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4538949)

